# World's simplest keyhole jig



## Gaffboat (Mar 11, 2012)

I wanted to put keyholes on the back of some signs for easy hanging and thought I'd just do them on the router table because it would be quick and easy.

Quite frankly when I tried a sample piece I didn't feel comfortable trying the get the wood into the correct position, drop it down onto the spinning bit, and move it along the fence to right spot. *Rule one: if you don't feel safe doing it — DON"T DO IT.* :nono:

So next I thought about some exotic jigs but fell back on my old adage: Simpler is always better. (Good old Occam and his Razor.) So, I used a 5/8" straight bit to cut a through slot in some 1/4" mdf. Yes, I did it by dropping the stock onto the bit in the router table but I started with an oversize piece of mdf, the router bit wasn't very high, and I could see where it was while I was routing.

Then I trimmed the jig to 4" x 4" with the slot positioned so when the top edge of the jig was aligned with the top of the sign, the keyhole is in the right position. Then it was just a matter of drawing a keyhole center line on the sign, attaching the jig with double-sided tape, and plunge routing using a 5/8" guide bushing.

I was able to knock out six keyholes in record time - safely - with this simple jig. :dance3:

.


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

Oliver ,could you have run your bit down on the table,laid to board down and down flat and slowly raised the bit to the right height and advanced to the stop, then turned off the router to remove the piece?

Nice jig and a good safe way to solve your problem.

Herb


----------



## Gaffboat (Mar 11, 2012)

Herb Stoops said:


> Oliver ,could you have run your bit down on the table,laid to board down and down flat and slowly raised the bit to the right height and advanced to the stop, then turned off the router to remove the piece?
> 
> Nice jig and a good safe way to solve your problem.
> 
> Herb


I don't have a router lift, Herb, and trying to hold the board in position while I try to raise the bit from under the table, stop it at the right height, and then lock it down sounds even scarier. I NEVER adjust the router unless it unplugged and even then I check twice.


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

well done as usual Oliver...


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

I understand, I think you did an excellent job of resolving your problem. That same jig can be revised to do other operations too.

Herb


----------



## 4DThinker (Feb 16, 2014)

A+ on the jig! I'd end up starting at the wrong end, or clamping it upside down, but that wouldn't be the jig's fault.


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

Well done Oliver and the highlighted words would make a good shop sign. I agree with you too that that is exactly the kind of job plunge routers were made for.


----------



## furboo (Oct 12, 2015)

Very simple, very nice, Oliver!


----------



## MEBCWD (Jan 14, 2012)

Perfect example of KISS. Well done Oliver!


----------



## neville9999 (Jul 22, 2010)

Nice work Oliver, a jig does not have to be more jig than you need, just enough to do the job and yours is what I would do. N


----------



## Nickp (Dec 4, 2012)

"World's simplest keyhole jig"...BY GOLLY, yes it is...fine job, Oliver...


----------



## JudgeMike (Feb 27, 2012)

So Simple...So Clever... Nice job and thanks for sharing Oliver.


----------



## old coasty (Aug 15, 2014)

Oliver, + what I said last time, I've runout of descriptive terms.


----------



## old55 (Aug 11, 2013)

Absolutely brilliant Oliver. Thanks.


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

It's so simple that I can't understand how the hell it works lol


----------



## TenGees (Sep 12, 2012)

I still haven't tried my keyhole bit but I will definitely keep your solution in mind for when I do. Thanks Oliver.


----------



## tvman44 (Jun 25, 2013)

Cool. thanks. 0


----------



## Gaffboat (Mar 11, 2012)

TheCableGuy said:


> It's so simple that I can't understand how the hell it works lol


Magic. It works by magic, Rick, and it's all done with smoke and mirrors. Just keep repeating, "I believe ... I believe ..." and you'll be routing keyholes in nothing flat. :yes4:


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

Ok I missed the part where you use a "Keyhole bit " . After I googled that bit I seen that it has two differant cutting areas , one for cutting a wide slot , then a narrow shank that also cuts . 
Got it


----------



## Gaffboat (Mar 11, 2012)

TheCableGuy said:


> Ok I missed the part where you use a "Keyhole bit " . After I googled that bit I seen that it has two differant cutting areas , one for cutting a wide slot , then a narrow shank that also cuts .
> Got it


I apologize, Rick, I made the mistake of assuming everyone was familiar with a keyhole bit. Requiring someone to go to google to understand a post means it wasn't explained clearly. I should have included a photo of the bit in my description.


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

Every time I've used those bits ,I broke it at the small cutter.

Herb


----------



## TenGees (Sep 12, 2012)

Herb Stoops said:


> Every time I've used those bits ,I broke it at the small cutter.
> 
> Herb


Herb, I haven't used mine yet but I seem to recall someone routing with a straight bit first. (like some do with dovetail bits)


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

TenGees said:


> Herb, I haven't used mine yet but I seem to recall someone routing with a straight bit first. (like some do with dovetail bits)


Yeah, I think you are right ,that would solve the breaking problem
I did mine just plunging too, this jig Oliver made would take a lot of stress off the bit as the bushing would be guided on the template.

That is the thing about bits, you buy a bit and there are no instruction on how to use it, you have to figure that out yourself. Once you do that, it is simple from then on.

Herb


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

Herb Stoops said:


> Every time I've used those bits ,I broke it at the small cutter.
> 
> Herb


one of these??
that's unusual...
Freud Tools | 25/64" (Dia.) Key Hole Bit

.


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

Stick486 said:


> one of these??
> that's unusual...
> Freud Tools | 25/64" (Dia.) Key Hole Bit
> 
> .


That one looks a little HD than the ones I was using.

I think that I was doing it all wrong. I set a straight edge to guide the router base and put a couple of marks for the travel. Then plunged the bit and moved the router. 

Herb


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

Herb Stoops said:


> That one looks a little HD than the ones I was using.
> 
> I think that I was doing it all wrong. I set a straight edge to guide the router base and put a couple of marks for the travel. Then plunged the bit and moved the router.
> 
> Herb


that's the way...

when I do picture frames/plaques/bread boards/signsetc I cut one or two horizontal key slots to hang the item...


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

Stick486 said:


> that's the way...
> 
> when I do picture frames/plaques/bread boards/signsetc I cut one or two horizontal key slots to hang the item...


THen it must have been when I was trying to cut a "T" slot 2' long.

Herb


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

Herb Stoops said:


> THen it must have been when I was trying to cut a "T" slot 2' long.
> 
> Herb


key hole is different from a T slot...

T slot bit....


.


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

Stick486 said:


> key hole is different from a T slot...
> 
> T slot bit....
> 
> ...


Now you tell me.

Herb


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

Herb Stoops said:


> Now you tell me.
> 
> Herb


ask...

.


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

Stick486 said:


> ask...
> 
> .


This was BS, Before Stick.

Back when I didn't know which end of the bit to put into the router, and I was routering "T" slots in wood for toilet bolts to go into. 
YA have to learn some way, Stick.......:smile::smile::smile:


----------



## Rogger (Oct 27, 2010)

This was the jig that I needed. thank you
Rogger


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

Gaffboat Oliver...
the mast of KISS/MISS..


----------

